# Any lake erie kayakers???



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone fish Erie in there yak?

I just snagged a ocean kayak trident 11 angler this week, and I plan to chase near shore eyes,cats,bass and perchies in this thing. Anyone have some pics of their rig to get some rigging ideas from?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I also just just picked up a Native Manta Ray Angler, I will be willing to meet up with you
and troll, perch . Doug from Canton also fished Erie when she is nice to us. My trailer is 
ready to go ,room for 3-4 yaks . Sorry no upgrades yet, but I do have a list for it !!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It's on my bucket list. Maybe I can meet up this summer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ran into 4-5 guys a few years back at turtle creek, coast guard inspected them and gave the the OK. Seen them a few miles out jiggin' the reefs and talked to them back at launch...they all got their limit in about 2 hrs!!! from the looks of their rigs they were very exp yakers with some of the nicest rigs i have seen!! lake was calm for erie but still seemed rough for a yak!! good luck and be safe!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Stuhly and backlash- Yeah lets stay in contact and meet up when the ice melts off and the jig bite starts. Ill have mine set up by then. Ill get some pics up of my rig when its complete. Ill have to do some research on cold open water yaking.

wavewarrior- thanks for the report. This is something i have been wanting to do. Its an expensive drive trailering a boat from Mentor and running the reefs alone. Gas for my car is affordable and muscleing out to the reefs is free. Cant wait to get after them


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've gone out of the Mentor Lagoons didn't go out to far mainly just fished for bass along the shore


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I live right near Erie and wanted to get on to get some walleyes out near the reefs perhaps. I'd love to go out with some guys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds great ! Stay in touch we will figure something out .


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I know a spot that should have some walleyes near shore chasing smolts


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I would like to go back up Erie sometime. I have had my kayak up there three times. Twice out of Huron and once up around Kelly's.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Kieth- how was the boat traffic up there when you were out?

mbarrett- ill keep this thread alive as the season progresses to share pics , info and to plan float-a-longs


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You'd be surprised at the size waves a kayak can handle, 3-5's are actually a lot of fun! A spray skirt helps in bigger waves though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> You'd be surprised at the size waves a kayak can handle, 3-5's are actually a lot of fun! A spray skirt helps in bigger waves though.


Oh yeah, I always have fun paddling my 13' fishing yak out into the surf on the Atlantic in the Carolinas...it's that paddle back in with the waves coming *behind* you that you need to watch!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im going to hit erie this year for the night bite. i really wanted to do it last fall, but never got a chance to complete my projects. im fabricating a few covers for the bow and stern of the commander, ive stuffed about 20 pool noodles under those covers. i will also be wearing a mustang floatation jacket and waders. just in case someone flys by to take a peek and swamps me.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

2yrs ago I was out by the CRIB perching in 3fters and this guy in kayak sneaked in behind
us and scared us. We offered for him to get in but he declined and kept on paddling to 
shore. I think I will be putting a tall bike flag on my yak when I go out there.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ezbite said:


> im fabricating a few covers for the bow and stern of the commander, ive stuffed about 20 pool noodles under those covers. i will also be wearing a mustang floatation jacket and waders. just in case someone flys by to take a peek and swamps me.


ezbite,
I've talked to several kayakers that have been on Lake Erie and they've all told me the same thing... "It's not the lake that's dangerous. It's the idiots on the lake that you have to watch out for, because they don't care about kayaks/canoes."

I've read/heard of good fishing opportunities for kayakers, on Lake Erie, but this is a real concern of mine. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

allwayzfishin said:


> Hey Kieth- how was the boat traffic up there when you were out?
> 
> mbarrett- ill keep this thread alive as the season progresses to share pics , info and to plan float-a-longs


I was worried about boats the first time out. But all the boaters have been awesome. They keep there distance when they see you. Some will stop to check out your set up and others will make sure you are OK. As long as they see you I don't think you will have any issues.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I would be down for a float along, any ideas what month?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ezbite- Dude, my thought exactly. Nite bite eyes...should work real well. The super stealthy way to the fish. I have some great spots dialed in man. 

Im thinking when the water gets above 45 degrees ill head up to craneberry creek and start jigging. Until then, Ill stay local getting acclimated to the new yak. Maybe the lagoons since its so close to me. Great crappie, bass, pike and crome in there.


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

ezbite, how do you like the commander? I'm thinking about getting something to paddle and can't decide between an SOT, canoe, or hybrid. I would be by myself mostly, but have two young girls and my wife that I may be able to get out with me. How is the commander when you're by yourself? Have you had it on mosquito or another bigger inland lake? Thanks for your help. If anyone else wants to chime in with suggestions I'd appreciate it as well. Just as an fyi, I'm 6'2" and 230, which may impact which boat I end up with. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fish E,
I highly recommend the hybrid, for yourself. Perhaps you could get a Mad River Canoe for when the rest of the family wanted to go fishing.
http://www.madrivercanoe.com/produc...eation/adventure_destiny_series/adventure_16/

Bowhunter57


----------



## Fish E (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks bowhunter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Off lorain last spring. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have fished Erie when things start heating up and the boaters get out there. I even had a jetski come within about 20 feet of me a few times. He received the well deserved "bird". Thank god he did not come back again to swamp me lol. But the boaters can make it tough. I guess it just depends on what part of the lake you are on. Flags are a must if you do not have a bright yak or the water is moving pretty well imo. 

As for me, I am getting ready to get a new fish finder and see if that helps increase my catches up there.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been wanting to get my kayak out on the big lake as well, but I kayak solo most of the time & figured it just wouldn't be smart. Last year, when I saw a report from KeithOH after a lake Erie kayaking trip, I decided that I absolutely have to get up there sometime with some like-minded OGFers. I'd love to join a group trip guys. Let me know when you're going and if I can make the scheduling work out, I'm there!


----------

